

What we can learn from AirBNB and ransackgate - tomh-
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/eT6Zar6WM1X

======
billswift
Any web business that does #2 is cutting their own throat. Closing down lines
of communication makes it look like you have something to hide even if you
don't. _Especially_ to many, maybe even a large majority of, people on the
web.

>We can tell whether you are lying or not. When I see text I can't tell, but
video is far more convincing.

You might find it more convincing, or less convincing, but it is BS. Go read
Overcoming Bias for a while. People often believe they can tell when someone
else is lying, but they are often wrong (usually about 50%, that is the same
as randomly guessing). Actually paying attention to the information they
provide, that is reading what they have written, is much more accurate.

Only in #4 does he actually give good advice. " _Fix the freaking problem_ ".

------
jsavimbi
Normally I don't pay much attention to Scoble, but he's making a lot of sense
here.

